

Hawk-Eye ball-tracking firm bought by Sony - adw
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-12670063

======
adw
If you're unfamiliar with this; Hawk-Eye is the system used in high-level
tennis and cricket to do computer-assisted refereeing. They've got a lot of IP
for camera-based systems (think Kinect) and there are obvious gaming
applications here.

But the really big angle: FIFA are probably going to bring in goal-line
cameras, Hawk-Eye are in pole position to provide the systems driving it, and
the tie in with the FIFA game franchise (already, I believe, EA Sports'
biggest property – even over Madden and Tiger Woods PGA Golf) has to be, well,
a thing.

